# Masterbuilt Portable Electric Smoker



## smokeindaville (Oct 4, 2016)

Has anybody tried the Masterbuilt Portable Electric Smoker?  

Saw where they came out with a propane version a while back but would rather have electric when I am camping since electricity is included with the campsite.  ;)  Just looked on their website and saw where they have an electric version now.  Found it on Amazon for $99 and they have a bag to transport it in.  Just curious if anybody has one and what they think.  Reviews on Amazon are pretty good.  Also curious if anybody has used an A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER in it.  Didn't know if it would have a good enough draft for it.

I tried searching but can't even get a search box to come up.

Thanks


----------



## dr k (Oct 5, 2016)

SmokeInDaVille said:


> Has anybody tried the Masterbuilt Portable Electric Smoker?
> 
> Saw where they came out with a propane version a while back but would rather have electric when I am camping since electricity is included with the campsite.  ;)  Just looked on their website and saw where they have an electric version now.  Found it on Amazon for $99 and they have a bag to transport it in.  Just curious if anybody has one and what they think.  Reviews on Amazon are pretty good.  Also curious if anybody has used an A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER in it.  Didn't know if it would have a good enough draft for it.
> 
> ...


I don't have one but saw a video on it. That little booger has a 1400 watt heating element. You have to access the chip tray by opening the smoker door but it's such a small smoker it'll recuperate quickly.  I'm not confident the AMNTS will stay lit plus if it was filled it'll be a ton of smoke for a tiny smoker. A half filled AMNTS shaken sideways to level pellets evenly still puts out a decent amount of smoke. After owning the Mes 40 the Mes 30 is a portable smoker. 
-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2016)

I personally think the Tube puts out too much smoke, even for my MES 40, but it seems to depend on how good your air flow is.

No matter how I fill my Tube, it smokes to heavily, but my AMNPS is Perfect in my MES 40.

It seems many of those who think the Tube is just right for them have a little trouble keeping an AMNPS burning. (Not All, but Many)

If you have room in that Portable, I'd go with the 5" X 8" AMNPS, and you can use Pellets or Dust in that unit.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Oct 6, 2016)

SmokeInDaVille said:


> Has anybody tried the Masterbuilt Portable Electric Smoker?
> 
> Saw where they came out with a propane version a while back but would rather have electric when I am camping since electricity is included with the campsite. ;) Just looked on their website and saw where they have an electric version now. Found it on Amazon for $99 and they have a bag to transport it in. Just curious if anybody has one and what they think. Reviews on Amazon are pretty good. Also curious if anybody has used an A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER in it. Didn't know if it would have a good enough draft for it.
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of the propane smoker design. I own an electric digital model and it meets my needs just fine. I chose an electric model because I didn't want a propane or a charcoal smoker.


----------



## captainf3 (Oct 12, 2016)

I bought one about a month ago from QVC. $89.00 with easy pay. Couldn't pass it up. I have done baby back and a chucky in it so far and I am very impressed with the outcome. Quick to heat up and quick to recover after adding chips. It's not insulated but it holds the temp very steady. Plus, the smoke starts rolling pretty quick. I got the portable for small cooks. So far I have no complaints. Going to do a 5 pound Boston Butt in it this weekend.


----------



## parrot-head (Oct 13, 2016)

I've seen several pick up the propane version for under $30 at Sam's but not really my thing.













14479657_872327809564437_3564313253754545589_n.jpg



__ parrot-head
__ Oct 13, 2016


----------



## genghiskong (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey guys,

I know this thread is a little old so I wanted to see if anyone had any "new" experience with this little guy. I'm currently using something that I feel like if I bought this Masterbuilt Portable Electric Smoker, it'll be an awesome upgrade. I live in an apartment so I don't have the luxury of having one to leave outside or a big enough space to facilitate a nice smoker.

So far the con(s) I heard about is that you need to semi "modify" the bottom so that grease and liquids don't drip to cause a fire. Besides that, I don't think I heard anything else that is bad.


----------



## smokeindaville (Nov 11, 2016)

I have one but haven't used it yet.  How did people modify it?


----------



## genghiskong (Nov 11, 2016)

SmokeInDaVille said:


> I have one but haven't used it yet. How did people modify it?


They didn't really "modify" it by physically modifying the smoker itself. They pretty much put foil where the drippings would land. I've read 2 reviews that if you don't do that, it'll cause a fire. I'm really considering buying this unit but I haven't heard many great things about it yet.


----------



## captainf3 (Nov 11, 2016)

​I have used mine many times now and love it for a small cook. I have done baby backs, butts, shrimp and a chucky so far and everything turned out great!!! I did put the pork butts and chucky in pans so I had no drippings in the bottom of the smoke. I've been using the portable more than my MES 30.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2016)

CaptainF3 said:


> ​I have used mine many times now and love it for a small cook. I have done baby backs, butts, shrimp and a chucky so far and everything turned out great!!! I did put the pork butts and chucky in pans so I had no drippings in the bottom of the smoke. I've been using the portable more than my MES 30.


I use a Pan in my MES 40 too---For Prime Ribs, Butts, Chuckies, etc, etc.

I put the meat on a wire cooling rack in a foil pan. That way the smoke gets all the way around the Meat, and clean-up is much easier!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## genghiskong (Nov 11, 2016)

So basically, you guys would recommend it. Cause I'm really looking into purchasing one but have my doubts. Whats the different between  and 
For the bullet, I heard the heating element has several issues; like it can't get past even 190. Does the Masterbuilt Portable Electric Smoker have that same problem? I'm trying to do as much research as I can because its going to be a birthday gift that my brother is getting me and I want to make sure I am buying something that'll last and that I'll like. Maybe you guys can answer these questions:

- Will upgrading from the Oster to the Masterbuilt make a different in the quality of my smoked food?

- How is the ease of clean up? (I have to lug the thing in and out of the apartment of course and don't want to drip stuff everywhere, currently my Oster does not have that issue)

- Only "con" I heard about the Masterbuilt is that the drippings can cause a fire. I have heard to fix that issue, just simply put foil underneath the wood and water/drip tray, would this be possible?

- Should I even buy this? Or should I just wait till I move and invest in something better and stationary?

I'm currently using this:


----------



## smokeindaville (Nov 15, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I use a Pan in my MES 40 too---For Prime Ribs, Butts, Chuckies, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great idea Bear.  I thought instead of looking for a foil pan that would fit I would look on Amazon.  Ended up buying this.


Also got this rack to go in the pan.


Greg


----------



## genghiskong (Nov 15, 2016)

SmokeInDaVille said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > I use a Pan in my MES 40 too---For Prime Ribs, Butts, Chuckies, etc, etc.
> ...


That is some great information Greg! So you're saying the above amazon links (products) fit into the Masterbuilt Portable Electric Smoker? How much liquid can that pan hold though? And I'm assuming you would need to buy 2 pans correct?

Thanks again!


----------



## smokeindaville (Nov 15, 2016)

GenghisKong said:


> That is some great information Greg! So you're saying the above amazon links (products) fit into the Masterbuilt Portable Electric Smoker? How much liquid can that pan hold though? And I'm assuming you would need to buy 2 pans correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



Haven't received them yet but when I measured the inside it was 12".  When I looked for a 12" pan a lot of them were 12" on the bottom but then got bigger so I was worried they wouldn't work.  This one is 11" so should fit.  The rack is smaller than the pan so should fit inside.  I just went for 1 pan since on my MES30 I never had a bunch of drippings.  And if you compare this pan to the drip pan I think this pan would hold more.

Mine should arrive today but my smoker isn't here so I won't be able to try it but I can measure it.  First try in the smoker will be next Tuesday evening when I start a pork butt.  Then I will smoke a turkey breast for Thanksgiving.

Greg


----------



## genghiskong (Nov 15, 2016)

SmokeInDaVille said:


> GenghisKong said:
> 
> 
> > That is some great information Greg! So you're saying the above amazon links (products) fit into the Masterbuilt Portable Electric Smoker? How much liquid can that pan hold though? And I'm assuming you would need to buy 2 pans correct?
> ...


That's awesome information Greg. I'm still researching on which smoker to get right now... I'm so torn between which one to get. I keep seeing issues/bad reviews on the heating element of electric smokers.


----------



## smokeindaville (Nov 15, 2016)

I had a charcoal bullet weber and used it one time.  Didn't enjoy the work to keep it going.  I wanted something easy and plugging in was what I thought would be easy.  Propane you can always run out in the middle.  That's why I went for the MES30.  It's been great and haven't had any issues.  We've used it a bunch.  

We also camp so I wanted a smaller one to bring camping.  They first came out with the propane unit but when you camp, you pay for the site and electricity is included (unless you are out in the middle of nowhere which we don't do).  So I wanted electric for a portable one too.  Hopefully it is as good as my MES30.  I will keep it out of the elements and either have it under an overhang of my garage or use a tarp when camping.  And having the carrying bag is nice to keep the camper clean if I store it in there.

I'll try and remember and let you know how the tray fits next week when I am back with the smoker.

Greg


----------



## genghiskong (Nov 15, 2016)

Sounds great Greg! I'd love to know. Thanks for all your input


----------



## smokeindaville (Nov 22, 2016)

Tray fits great and rack fits in the tray too. Need to figure out a better location for the temp probe I'm using. Says my internal temp is really high but I think it is touching metal. Thermometer on the door seems to be better. Here are some pictures. 












20161122_211857.jpg



__ smokeindaville
__ Nov 22, 2016


















20161122_211958.jpg



__ smokeindaville
__ Nov 22, 2016


















20161122_212337.jpg



__ smokeindaville
__ Nov 22, 2016


















20161122_212745.jpg



__ smokeindaville
__ Nov 22, 2016
__ 3


----------



## genghiskong (Nov 23, 2016)

Thank you for posting this Greg. Guess what... I ended up buying an MeS30 haha! Just got it yesterday and I seasoned it. I'll be using it this Thanksgiving. I'm actually really excited and I've heard a lot of good things about it. You own one too no?


----------



## smokeindaville (Nov 23, 2016)

GenghisKong said:


> Thank you for posting this Greg. Guess what... I ended up buying an MeS30 haha! Just got it yesterday and I seasoned it. I'll be using it this Thanksgiving. I'm actually really excited and I've heard a lot of good things about it. You own one too no?


Super.  You will really like it.  Yes I do have a MES30 also.  I did the mailbox mod on it and really like how the pellets burn with it.

Getting acquainted to the portable one.  Used my Amazen with the pellets and where I put it was too close to the heating element so they all started smoking at once.  Next time I will do 1 butt and put the maze farther from the element.


----------



## genghiskong (Nov 23, 2016)

Nice Greg! Let me know how you like that portable one after a couple of weeks... I may stick with the MeS30 for a little bit before getting another one lol. Wife isn't too happy about me spending so much money on smoking, only because we live at an apartment right now and its sort of inconvenient to smoke. Once we have our own place she'll be much happier with all that delicious smoked meat.

I've never heard of the mailbox mod. I may have to look into that. I'm also thinking about doing the AMNPS from what I was recommended before by several other individuals.

Do you have any pointers or tips on just the stock MeS30? I already got some great information from others but I like to get information from everyone that owns this bad boy just so I can get well acquainted with it. Like pointers or tips on cleaning, smoking, how much wood, etc. I know a full side loader of chips smokes about 45 minutes from what I observed. I know to use an IT probe because the MeS30 is not accurate with temps. Thanks Greg!


----------



## bc4jesus (May 26, 2017)

I just ordered one of these today.  Where exactly is the best place to put the foil to catch the drippings?  Should I put foil below the heating element when I receive it, or on top of the element? 

Also, I read somewhere in this thread that the smoking lasts for approximately 45 minutes.  When making ribs using the 3-2-1 method, how often should I add wood chips to the tray?  Do I smoke the ribs with the wood chips for the full 6 hours, or just the 45 minutes from the initial startup?

Much thanks for your help.


----------



## smokeindaville (May 30, 2017)

I use this cake pan and foil it along with a tray inside it and the meat on top.  Haven't done ribs and I'm using pellets in a toolbox so can't help on your ribs. 



I will say I'm not sure if I trust the temp gauge on this little smoker so be aware.  My thermometer I put inside says it is much hotter than what that gauge says.  I'm going to take it out and test it in an ice water bath and boiling water bath and see what it says.  I smoked some chuck roast this weekend while camping and it took much longer than I remember my MES30 taking and I never got the CR to 185 degrees.  I actually finished it off in the oven in the camper after cubing it.  Still delicious.


----------



## biaviian (May 30, 2017)

How easy is it to control the temp?  An analog electric smoker is new to me.


----------



## littlej2455 (Jun 21, 2017)

I just purchased the electric portable smoker and it is fairly easy to maintain the temperature. The only thing that I have noticed, since the water pan is so small, you have to add water every hour basically. Not sure if anyone has any water pan mods (would be helpful to see). But whenever you have to add water or chips the temp drops a lot just due to the size, but I have noticed it does a good job regaining temp within 5 min or so.

I also have a mod to maintain the drippings. I ordered this, and just took the handle off the tray. It works well. The try fits perfectly in the smoker, but will not slide in and out, you have to tilt it to get it to come out. But the top pan is easy to take in and out and works well for the job.


----------



## TheCybologist (May 17, 2018)

So I bought one of these from QVC for $49.99...It arrives today. I have ordered the pans and racks listed above, I also bought a TP20 Thermometer. What mods have people done. I was looking at the Weber grommet to allow the probes through. Any suggestions/advice is appreciated. This is my first smoker. (I live alone so don't need a big one)


----------

